
Affordable units expand the tax base, more people support themselves without aid - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/StrongTowns/status/986756547211653122?s=20
======
lev99
Did I miss what conditions must exist for naturally occurring mixed income
neighborhoods?

~~~
talltimtom
The way it is phrased I would suspect the poster would be inclined to claim
that condition was lower taxes.

The argument that “naturally cheap” housing (also known as shitholes) is
better than subsidized mixed income housing overlookes the entire point and
contex of the concept in favor of focusing purely on economics.

